
An Algorithm for the Forecasting of Romantic Options - diegolo
http://arxiv.org/abs/1501.00637
======
loveNanaya
Wow, I didn't expect the paper to get on people's radar so soon. This is
Rashied, I'll be happy to answer questions as much as possible/I'm available!

~~~
ada1981
I'd love to help you with this.

~~~
loveNanaya
Feel free to shoot an email to info-at-nanaya.co. We'll be needing developers
and statisticians in the next few months.

------
poulsbohemian
I worked with Rashied last summer on his approach to commercializing this.
He's a really solid guy and has his heart in the right place toward helping
people. Great to see him get some visibility here. He's hard at work turning
this into multiple services and I fully expect to see great success with it,
nerdy though it may sound at first.

------
nlh
> "FIG. 2. A simple toy model for determining the cumulative probability of
> finding a match as an urn model."

As if modeling love in an algorithm isn't nerdy enough, leave it to the
scientists to demonstrate that model using....urns.

(Above meant in good fun. I actually think this is an interesting paper / idea
and know more than 1 person who is torn by the same fundamental question.
Looking forward to seeing this in product/service form.)

~~~
bdevine
Taken in good fun, but if anyone is interested, urn models are frequently used
in probability theory though. [0]

[0]
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urn_problem](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urn_problem)

------
loveNanaya
I'll probably make a new thread for this shortly, but our webpage is up. Come
take a personality test. This helps build our database so we can get the Beta
up and running faster (pending funding, naturally).

www.nanaya.co

------
rryan
> "Should I break up with my girlfriend? Will I find another?" Or: An
> Algorithm for the Forecasting of Romantic Options

A very frustrating paper title.

~~~
loveNanaya
Agreed, but it got the OP's attention. The title also reference's Peter
Backus' paper I cite:
[http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/soc/economics/staff/pbackus/gi...](http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/soc/economics/staff/pbackus/girlfriend/why_i_dont_have_a_girlfriend.pdf)

